# Some 66 Lemans Photos



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Gang some photos of my 66 Lemans. After reading so much great talk on the Forum I finally signed up. 

I have put a B&M dual gate shifter and Th350 trans in it, runs great, a nice cruiser!

This is not the original color, it was Marina turquoise and was painted in 1989.

Anybody tell what exact paint color this is? it has a mild metallic flake....:eek2:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful car!

I recently found and joined this group and there is a wealth of collective knowledge to be found here, I am sure someone will know what that color is.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Lemans guy said:


> Gang some photos of my 66 Lemans. After reading so much great talk on the Forum I finally signed up.
> 
> I have put a B&M dual gate shifter and Th350 trans in it, runs great, a nice cruiser!
> 
> ...



The original Pontiac color to which you refer is Mariner Turquoise. It was more green than the current color of your car. I had a 1967 GTO that was Mariner Turquoise in the early 70s. Always liked that color.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

thanks guys, I agree lots of knowledge here. Yes P I think that Marina Turquoise was great as well, this is a blue, just not sure of the technical name.

ps do you how I can make a photo my avatar tried a few times with no luck


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

just found the spot thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Nice LeMans, may be Lemans Blue? 

Lemans Blue GTO's:
https://www.google.com/search?q=lem..._E8n0igKU_YHIAg&ved=0CB8QsAQ&biw=1360&bih=653

As you can see by the link, in most paints there can be differences in different manufactures mix of what may be called the same color. The factory bright blue for 66' was Barrier Blue which mine was, when i re-painted i chose Bahama Blue Mettalic which is a 90's GM color which matches the Barrier with a very fine silver flake in it.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

What, its not a GTO clone? Very cool car.:thumbsup:


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

B e a u ti ful!!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Guys, Instagatr you have a cool car as well, and we may have the same color this could be that Bahama Blue with the light silver flake.

I wanted to thank you for inspiration as well as I was going to put a 67 Hurst dual gate in, and the console I saw were all rotted out and way to expensive. So I searched out the B&M Quicksilver and then saw your successful mount of the same with the 66 console.

Mine went in keeping the console and the B&M fits like it is stock. Had a Auto with manual valve body put in th Trans Th350 by Coan Racing and used their torque converter as well. The TH350 really makes it ride great. Geeteeguy had helped with some solid advice on that as well. Bolted that 350 in a couple of weeks ago.

It has dual exhaust and the HO exhaust manifolds, just had to lose that heat riser. I always hated those things.

Thanks Pontiac Jim and Dan as well, yes, not a clone just keeping it a Lemans. Tempest, Lemans, GTO....all in the Family!

I love these cars we all do, because what you want to do with it is all OK and your choice..........

I drive it have some fun!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What a beautiful '66!! It looks like your re-paint color is 1967 Chevrolet Fathom Blue, which looks excellent on your car. Knew a guy with a '68 Camaro that was the same color.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

cool thanks Geeteeohguy, you were spot on on that TH350.......... super, and with the dual gate shifter really nice. The 326 makes suprisingly good low end torque it chirps the tires going into second and cruises beatiful, I can get all the spark in, 52 degrees BTDC, at light throttle cruise at 70mph. and that mild cam always pulls a great vacumn it will idle with 19 hg!

So I drive it on the low end anyway and like it there,


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

Very nice LeMans!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, installing a TH350 in place of the 2 speed transmission is literally like adding 100 HP to your car with the gear ratio advantages. Way more fun to drive, and more economical, too. Again, killer car!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

beautiful LeMans...thanks for sharing those pics

Bill


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Yes, installing a TH350 in place of the 2 speed transmission is literally like adding 100 HP to your car with the gear ratio advantages. Way more fun to drive, and more economical, too. Again, killer car!


Knew the PowerGlide wasn't great, but the added "push" from the TH 350 is way more than I thought it would be...learn something new every day...


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

P; Yes with the ST300 Pontiac 2 speed it was like you are always starting in second gear. The TH350 bolted right in and the gearing is a taller

and with the dual gate shifter makes it fun to drive.

Regards!


----------

